# Trans Enduro Races??



## thmslilly (May 20, 2012)

I've become quite interested in the style of Enduro racing done in a stage racing format. Popularized by the Trans Provence and seemingly gaining popularity.. I know of a handful of these races: Trans Cascadia, Trans BC, Trans CR, Trans NZ, however they all seem to be upwards of $1500 and usually require international travel. Does any one know of any more multi-day enduro's in this format in North America? Especially those that might be more budget friendly.

Thanks much for any help!


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

thmslilly said:


> I've become quite interested in the style of Enduro racing done in a stage racing format. Popularized by the Trans Provence and seemingly gaining popularity.. I know of a handful of these races: Trans Cascadia, Trans BC, Trans CR, Trans NZ, however they all seem to be upwards of $1500 and usually require international travel. Does any one know of any more multi-day enduro's in this format in North America? Especially those that might be more budget friendly.
> 
> Thanks much for any help!


BME is talking about bringing back a 5 day next year like crested butte.


----------



## thmslilly (May 20, 2012)

Streetdoctor said:


> BME is talking about bringing back a 5 day next year like crested butte.


That would be awesome! I hope more of these races pop up. Trans Cascadia and others look great, but $2000 and limited entries is hard to swing.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

thmslilly said:


> I've become quite interested in the style of Enduro racing done in a stage racing format. Popularized by the Trans Provence and seemingly gaining popularity.. I know of a handful of these races: Trans Cascadia, Trans BC, Trans CR, Trans NZ, however they all seem to be upwards of $1500 and usually require international travel. Does any one know of any more multi-day enduro's in this format in North America? Especially those that might be more budget friendly.
> 
> Thanks much for any help!


We're discussing it. Won't be next year, though.


----------



## hardboiled (Jun 10, 2006)

two of the races on your list are N Amer -- trans cascadia and trans bc. buddy of mine did trans cascadia last year and absolutely raved about it. also, there's a writeup on pinkbike right now about the Monarch Crest enduro which is three days and looks pretty sweet. I don't think it's "all inclusive" like the classic trans- races, so probably costs a fair bit less. and I think I read awhile back that there's a "dirtbag" option for the trans bc that doesn't include food or lodging, if you've got a camper van or whatever.


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

TransCR is about $1K. To do a guided tour there is almost $3k.

I did it last year, and it was amazing. Even from Vancouver, getting there was not too crazy.

I highly recommend it.


----------



## thmslilly (May 20, 2012)

NS-NV said:


> TransCR is about $1K. To do a guided tour there is almost $3k.
> 
> I did it last year, and it was amazing. Even from Vancouver, getting there was not too crazy.
> 
> I highly recommend it.


Thanks! That isn't bad for cost at all. I'm in no way saying that these events are too much $, they're justified in the cost of the experience. More of these races would just be fantastic.


----------



## IanSW (Mar 5, 2015)

Does anyone know why the Trans Cascadia is so expensive in comparison to other trans races? It is a 4 day race that they charge around $2200 for. I have compared other races costs and they are significantly cheaper as well as being longer than Cascadia. Just trying to figure out where all of the extra cost comes from with this race. I have heard they give good swag and the food is super good but that shouldn't account for hundreds more for each day...

Trans BC: 6 Days, $1800-$1900
Trans NZ: 5 Days, $1500
Trans Provence: 6 Days, $2000
Andes Pacifico: 5 days, $1900
Trans Costa Rica: 6 days (2 tourist/transfer, 4 race), $1300

Cheers, thanks for any info.


----------



## tuckerjt07 (Nov 24, 2016)

IanSW said:


> Does anyone know why the Trans Cascadia is so expensive in comparison to other trans races? It is a 4 day race that they charge around $2200 for. I have compared other races costs and they are significantly cheaper as well as being longer than Cascadia. Just trying to figure out where all of the extra cost comes from with this race. I have heard they give good swag and the food is super good but that shouldn't account for hundreds more for each day...
> 
> Trans BC: 6 Days, $1800-$1900
> Trans NZ: 5 Days, $1500
> ...


I haven't looked at it but is it further north? From a retailer perspective the further one goes from the border the greater the cost of goods.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## IanSW (Mar 5, 2015)

tuckerjt07 said:


> I haven't looked at it but is it further north? From a retailer perspective the further one goes from the border the greater the cost of goods.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Trans Cascadia is in Oregon...not sure what you mean by further north. I mean all of the trans races are sort of in the middle of no where to some extent in order to get that backcountry feel that they all have.


----------



## tuckerjt07 (Nov 24, 2016)

IanSW said:


> Trans Cascadia is in Oregon...not sure what you mean by further north. I mean all of the trans races are sort of in the middle of no where to some extent in order to get that backcountry feel that they all have.


I said I had not looked into it at all lol. Was just floating a theory based on retail knowledge. With it in the US I wonder if permit cost and insurance plays a factor as well. Plus no exchange rate to help reduce cost.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## IanSW (Mar 5, 2015)

Yeah that could be it. Just seems super excessive if that is the case, so I was curious. It comes out to more than $200 more per day than pretty much any other of the trans races. I emailed them asking it and they just responded with some generic BS of "we try to put on the best race that we can"


----------



## NoahColorado (Aug 3, 2004)

I've done the Trans BC and NZ, I can't recommend them enough! They are such awesome events. In terms of value, Trans BC is pretty amazing. Basically, you just need to tack on airfare to get the total cost, because literally everything else is included: food, lodging, transportation, etc. Actually, we had to pay for beer last year, but they did away with that at Trans NZ, so I assume it's included with Trans BC now too! I'd do it again in a heartbeat if I had more time off, I seriously think it was the best week of my life! It wasn't easy though, it was GNARLY! Trans NZ was also amazing, but obviously airfare to NZ is considerably higher than BC. I think our tickets (my wife joined me, she was 6th overall at both!) were around $700 for Grand Junction to Kelowna.


----------



## IanSW (Mar 5, 2015)

NoahColorado said:


> I've done the Trans BC and NZ, I can't recommend them enough! They are such awesome events. In terms of value, Trans BC is pretty amazing. Basically, you just need to tack on airfare to get the total cost, because literally everything else is included: food, lodging, transportation, etc. Actually, we had to pay for beer last year, but they did away with that at Trans NZ, so I assume it's included with Trans BC now too! I'd do it again in a heartbeat if I had more time off, I seriously think it was the best week of my life! It wasn't easy though, it was GNARLY! Trans NZ was also amazing, but obviously airfare to NZ is considerably higher than BC. I think our tickets (my wife joined me, she was 6th overall at both!) were around $700 for Grand Junction to Kelowna.


I would love to do one sometime. I have heard Cascadia is super fun, just can't justify it when its $400 more than say Trans BC but 2 days shorter, same concept when compared to NZ, but its $700 more than NZ. Trans BC sounds amazing though....some day. I have also heard these things are all but impossible to get into...did it help that you ride for Pivot/MRP or did you just register normally?


----------



## toodles (Oct 14, 2004)

Any recommendations for gear level? I'm planning to do one or two of the Trans Enduros next year and will be getting a new enduro bike shortly (expensive year!!!).

I'm actually more worried about the liasons that the descents as I come from a DH background. Should I get a slightly less full-on enduro bike that would climb better or just get a good enduro bike and train like hell for the next few months?


----------



## IanSW (Mar 5, 2015)

toodles said:


> Any recommendations for gear level? I'm planning to do one or two of the Trans Enduros next year and will be getting a new enduro bike shortly (expensive year!!!).
> 
> I'm actually more worried about the liasons that the descents as I come from a DH background. Should I get a slightly less full-on enduro bike that would climb better or just get a good enduro bike and train like hell for the next few months?


I don't think that with today's technology a "full enduro bike" is necessarily a bad climber. I ride a new Rocky Mountain Slayer and it climbs incredibly well for being a 170/165 bike. I think weight might play a bit of a factor, but that is more a question of frame material and build kit than necessarily the frame/suspension. Get a bike that you want and will enjoy riding all the time, don't buy it purely based on a couple trans races even though the transfers might be long. IMO


----------



## NoahColorado (Aug 3, 2004)

toodles said:


> Any recommendations for gear level? I'm planning to do one or two of the Trans Enduros next year and will be getting a new enduro bike shortly (expensive year!!!).
> 
> I'm actually more worried about the liasons that the descents as I come from a DH background. Should I get a slightly less full-on enduro bike that would climb better or just get a good enduro bike and train like hell for the next few months?


Get a good enduro bike. The transfers aren't timed, and just being on a smaller bike isn't gonna save you much energy. No matter what, you'll be toast at the end of each day. 

Get something that can handle big time mistakes. Use beefy tires. Learn to ride flat pedals if you don't already know how AND if you aren't used to steep, treacherous terrain. Blind racing is a whole different can o' worms.


----------



## apriliano (Mar 21, 2007)

Omg 

Why make a race/competition out of everything?


----------



## IanSW (Mar 5, 2015)

derrapancio said:


> Omg
> 
> Why make a race/competition out of everything?


Because STRAVA bro!!!!!


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

derrapancio said:


> Omg
> 
> Why make a race/competition out of everything?


Why make a race out of racing?


----------



## toodles (Oct 14, 2004)

IanSW said:


> I don't think that with today's technology a "full enduro bike" is necessarily a bad climber. I ride a new Rocky Mountain Slayer and it climbs incredibly well for being a 170/165 bike. I think weight might play a bit of a factor, but that is more a question of frame material and build kit than necessarily the frame/suspension. Get a bike that you want and will enjoy riding all the time, don't buy it purely based on a couple trans races even though the transfers might be long. IMO


Cheers. I'll be using it for local Aussie enduro races as well. My build emphasis is likely to be on durable, reliable components, then weight. I'd like to keep it under 14.5kg if possible within my price bracket.



NoahColorado said:


> Get a good enduro bike. The transfers aren't timed, and just being on a smaller bike isn't gonna save you much energy. No matter what, you'll be toast at the end of each day.
> 
> Get something that can handle big time mistakes. Use beefy tires. Learn to ride flat pedals if you don't already know how AND if you aren't used to steep, treacherous terrain. Blind racing is a whole different can o' worms.


I'll take flat pedals with me and see how I go. I've always preferred them for descending but I run clips for trail and XC riding at the moment so can switch pretty easily.



derrapancio said:


> Omg
> 
> Why make a race/competition out of everything?


I'm actually just trying to finish the events. I'm not super competitive anymore. But in the end it is a race, and I'd like to not get passed 100's of times either.


----------



## IanSW (Mar 5, 2015)

I think keeping it under that weight is doable. My slayer has XT build on it and it is right around 13.5kg maybe a tad heavier so its definitely possible.


----------



## toodles (Oct 14, 2004)

Had a quick look at the 2018 carbon Kona Processes last night - I'm right between sizes. Not sure if I want the faster handling of the medium, or the plowability of the Large. The other option is the Commencal Meta AM which is significantly cheaper. I do prefer the steeper seat angle on the Kona though, particularly for the long climbs on the Trans. Both bikes tick the spec level I want as well as having room for a water bottle.


----------



## thmslilly (May 20, 2012)

derrapancio said:


> Omg
> 
> Why make a race/competition out of everything?


It's not wanting to race everything. Having an awesome multi day course, with the best trails in a region picked for you, and a collection of 100+ new mtb friends sure seems like a fun week to me. Having the goal of completing a big race is a good thing. Being able to compete with friends in a fun way across a week is just icing on the cake.


----------



## toodles (Oct 14, 2004)

thmslilly said:


> It's not wanting to race everything. Having an awesome multi day course, with the best trails in a region picked for you, and a collection of 100+ new mtb friends sure seems like a fun week to me. Having the goal of completing a big race is a good thing. Being able to compete with friends in a fun way across a week is just icing on the cake.


Yep, its hardly a "race" for me. Sure I'll try to not be the last guy but I get to spend a week camping, riding bikes and hanging with mates while riding some of the best tracks in the world.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

I ride & camp all the trans cascadia trails & they are straight awesome. I think I know of some of the stuff they are clearing for next year, & all that work certainly benifits the locals ( a tremendous amount of work went into reviving some of the trails...multiple years worth) unlike other events that just kill fragile trails. I'd also add it does indeed look like a great time but at 2k+ surely this will turn into a neutered event for the dentist & IT crowd.


----------



## toodles (Oct 14, 2004)

Getting some bad feedback from the Commencal owners, so will be looking at getting the new Kona Process. 153mm R/160mm front should be a good compromise between technical handling and pedalability. Now to look at training plans.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Now to look at how to get in. Spots sell out in seconds or are lottery style. You've already missed the registration window for the 2018 Trans BC. You can still get on a waiting list though. 

I'd love to do this one someday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toodles (Oct 14, 2004)

KRob said:


> Now to look at how to get in. Spots sell out in seconds or are lottery style. You've already missed the registration window for the 2018 Trans BC. You can still get on a waiting list though.


I applied for so many of the Trans Enduros and a few other lottery style ones. I've been offered spots in a couple though so even though I was only aiming to do one in 2018, I'm very tempted to throw sense to the wind and do both. I'm sure I can get another year out of the old Toyota anyway haha.

Any multi-day enduro veterans got any tips on tyre specs etc? Training plans?


----------



## NoahColorado (Aug 3, 2004)

toodles said:


> Any multi-day enduro veterans got any tips on tyre specs etc? Training plans?


Get burly tires - Double Downs, Super Gravity, etc. You can actually place pretty well in week-long races if you simply make it through without flats and mechanicals. Bring spares so you don't have to waste money and recovery time tracking down parts. I actually had to buy cranks Trans BC because I bent mine in a crash - not that I recommend bringing extra cranks, but a week of blind racing is really hard on your equipment.

As for training, just do it, and get started soon. Don't wait until spring, get your base done over the winter so you can focus on the build phases and skills in the spring. My $.02.


----------



## toodles (Oct 14, 2004)

NoahColorado said:


> Get burly tires - Double Downs, Super Gravity, etc. You can actually place pretty well in week-long races if you simply make it through without flats and mechanicals. Bring spares so you don't have to waste money and recovery time tracking down parts. I actually had to buy cranks Trans BC because I bent mine in a crash - not that I recommend bringing extra cranks, but a week of blind racing is really hard on your equipment.
> 
> As for training, just do it, and get started soon. Don't wait until spring, get your base done over the winter so you can focus on the build phases and skills in the spring. My $.02.


Thanks for the advice!

I normally run DD rear and EXO casing front as I'm pretty light on the front and terrible on back tyres and rims. Reckon DD front is worth the weight penalty?

I'll take spare hangers, cables, brake pads, tubes and maybe a tyre. I need to be wary of taking too much crap as the flights will sting me for excess baggage.

In Australia, so training season is already here. I've just finished doing a couple of marathon XC events so base just needs to be maintained. Should I be working on sprinting power again (lost heaps since my DH seasons)? And probably need to work on climbing for liasons? The PB coverage of the Trans races suggests some pretty wild and big liasons. We don't have much around here.

Again thanks for the advice.


----------



## Wolfboy (Nov 18, 2006)

toodles said:


> Thanks for the advice!
> 
> I normally run DD rear and EXO casing front as I'm pretty light on the front and terrible on back tyres and rims. Reckon DD front is worth the weight penalty?
> 
> ...


Let me know if you want to do some big rides Toodles, Im always up for some pedaling.

Dan W


----------



## toodles (Oct 14, 2004)

Wolfboy said:


> Let me know if you want to do some big rides Toodles, Im always up for some pedaling.
> 
> Dan W


Hey mate! Cheers will organise some skids - Lukey said he wants to do some marathon stuff in the future too, so I think he'd be keen as well. My "XC" bike is still the trusty alloy Scout so at least I will be training on something of similar weight to the Enduro bike.


----------



## toodles (Oct 14, 2004)

Just got back from the Trans NZ. Great trip, incredible trails. Somehow survived - although had a few spills along the way (wet roots coming from dusty Queensland was an interesting learning curve). Bike held up great, really happy with the parts spec I picked out for it. Legs somehow survived - just. Didn't come last.

Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## rpearce1475 (Jan 24, 2015)

Care to share your build out for the race?


----------



## toodles (Oct 14, 2004)

Kona Process 153 CR medium (the stock Deluxe RT shock is rubbish btw)
Lyrik 160mm fork with Vorsprung Luftkappe
BikeYoke Revive post (needed resetting a bit due to hanging upside down on trucks)
Hope E4 brakes sintered pads w/203mm Shimano rotors
Hope Pro4 hubs on DT EX471 rims - tubeless w/ e.13 sealant
Maxxis Aggressor 2.35 DD rear
Schwalbe Magic Mary, SuperGravity Purple 2.4 front (absolutely saved my arse in the wet steep rooty bits. Awesome front tyre)
XT cranks w/32T OneUp ring
OneUp chain device
XT 11-46 cluster, XTR chain, GX 11spd mech, X.01 shifter (better mud handling than Eagle)
Joystick Builder saddle, stock Kona bars, RF Turbine stem, ODi Flow Elite grips.

Pedals were the XT Trails, but I think I should have just run flats. It was pretty slippery, and the pedals jammed a few times or I just stood on them (not clipped) for tricky sections. Plus I walked most of the steep liason sections anyway. Maybe a bigger platform like the Saint/DX pedals or a CB Mallet pedal would be better.

I ran a Camelback Mule for water and used a water bottle for electrolytes. Food stops were plentiful though, so could have run a smaller pack I guess.


----------



## mtb_phd (Jun 28, 2017)

NZ Enduro is 3 days and only NZD$350 to enter. Best trails and event I've done! You just have to get to NZ...


----------



## toodles (Oct 14, 2004)

mtb_phd said:


> NZ Enduro is 3 days and only NZD$350 to enter. Best trails and event I've done! You just have to get to NZ...


Haha I've applied for that one the last two years. Hopefully get in for next year.


----------



## toodles (Oct 14, 2004)

Just got back from Trans BC. Awesome riding and great fun. If you get a chance do it for sure. Bike was trouble free again (just lucky I guess) and remains pretty similar to the spec I used for the Trans NZ with the following changes.

I bumped the fork the 170mm
Upgraded rear shock to DPX2 which also increased travel from 153 to 160mm.
Changed rear tyre to a DHR2 DD
Changed chainring from 32 to a 30T (absolutely worthwhile)
Upgraded calipers from E4 to V4 for a bit more stopping power on the steeps.

Excellent event, maybe not as "adventure" as Andes Pacifico or Trans-Provence but the accommodation was excellent, free beer daily, great trails and a really cool bunch of people.

I walked a lot of the liason climbs by the end as my legs just weren't up to it by the 4th day onwards. Was very thankful for that 30T at the end.

As per the the Trans NZ there were a lot of equipment and body failures in the field. CushCore seems to be very popular but its not a replacement for a proper sidewall in sharp shale. A few more broken frames, smashed wheels, etc. Pick durable and reliable gear over super lightweight every time.


----------



## xavierp (Jan 18, 2011)

Same here.
Just got back from the TransBC, and it was my first Trans race type experience.
It was purely awesome. Awesome, awesome trails, good vibes, good friends.

Bike has been trouble free as well, except for a broken derailleur hanger in the shuttle (it was fragilized before). No wreck, no mechanical. Not too happy with my result, mid pack, but I played the conservative card to be sure I would finish. Which was what really mattered for a first!

Cannot wait for the next one now. I may be done with standard enduro weekend.


----------



## toodles (Oct 14, 2004)

xavierp said:


> Not too happy with my result, mid pack, but I played the conservative card to be sure I would finish. Which was what really mattered for a first!
> 
> Cannot wait for the next one now. I may be done with standard enduro weekend.


I was super slow all week but played it pretty safe. After seeing the sheer number of guys that didn't even finish the first day (one guy didn't finish the first stage) I figured I'd play it safe and try to not DNF.

Also, I forgot to mention but the accomodation was kick arse. Nicest rooms and a fridge stocked with beer.


----------



## NoahColorado (Aug 3, 2004)

I want to do this again so badly! I had major jealously while it was happening and I was stuck at Eurobike!


----------



## no-good-ideas (Jun 4, 2018)

xavierp said:


> Same here.
> Just got back from the TransBC, and it was my first Trans race type experience.
> It was purely awesome. Awesome, awesome trails, good vibes, good friends.
> 
> ...


One question; Bikes. Whats the typical bike style you're seeing during an event like this? most people running in the 150-160 range for travel? or do you see a lot of modern 120-130 rear / 140-150 front travel bikes? Reason I ask is I am thinking of doing the TransBC next year if I can, and want to be sure I'm on the right bike. Thank you.


----------



## toodles (Oct 14, 2004)

pcledrew` said:


> One question; Bikes. Whats the typical bike style you're seeing during an event like this? most people running in the 150-160 range for travel? or do you see a lot of modern 120-130 rear / 140-150 front travel bikes? Reason I ask is I am thinking of doing the TransBC next year if I can, and want to be sure I'm on the right bike. Thank you.


I did the Trans NZ and Trans BC this year. NZ you can probably do better with a shorter travel bike out of the two events. NZ got won by a Giant Trance a couple years ago, and a modern long slack 130mm bike like a Scout would probably do most of it ok.

Most popular bikes at Trans BC were the Transition Sentinels, there must have been 20 of them. A lot of Yetis (SB6, 5.5s etc). Lots of Giant Reigns as well. You could ride most of it on a smaller travel bike but I think you'd end up pretty sore by the end. Blind racing means you don't always get to take the most gentle line.

Depending on wheels size preference, I'd recommend a 140R/160F 29er or a 150-160R, 160-170F 27.5 bike for the Trans BC. You're definitely going to want good brakes.

This is the bike I used:
https://ridemonkey.bikemag.com/thre...-dependable-steed.278568/page-26#post-4294630


----------

